

Show HN: Easily block Glassdoor app notifications - benjlang
http://mypermissions.org/reclaimmyfeed/glassdoor/?utm_source=gh3

======
almost
Is this a "thing" I'm not getting?

Do HN readers really need basic Facebook usage help?

------
erans
I really hate those notifications. This also works for other apps as well!

